# new Janka Hardness table



## phinds (Feb 15, 2019)

I've just finished spending several dozen hours compiling, from every list I could find, a massive list of Janka Hardness values. I've also put a link to it in our Wood ID Resources page

It's at JANKA TABLE

Reactions: Like 6 | Thank You! 7 | Great Post 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 15, 2019)

Paul, Thanks for compiling this long list so it's mostly in one place now. Do you also have a similar list for average weights? Just wondering how difficult it would be to link this list up with a list of average weights for each wood (i.e. lbs per cubic foot)?


----------



## Bill_LFW (Feb 15, 2019)

Paul, great list but isn't chikta viga and paela burl the same tree? you have chikta viga @ 1250 and paela @2250


----------



## phinds (Feb 15, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> Paul, Thanks for compiling this long list so it's mostly in one place now. Do you also have a similar list for average weights? Just wondering how difficult it would be to link this list up with a list of average weights for each wood (i.e. lbs per cubic foot)?


That's on my list but I have little expectation of ever getting to it.

I should add that one of the lists I worked from had about 120 of them BUT ... they were almost all for some of the more totally obscure woods that no one is likely to care about.


----------



## phinds (Feb 15, 2019)

Bill_LFW said:


> Paul, great list but isn't chikta viga and paela burl the same tree? you have chikta viga @ 1250 and paela @2250


I just finished culling out a huge number of errors before I published it but I was under no illusion that I had gotten them all. I'll make a note to check this. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 15, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> Paul, Thanks for compiling this long list so it's mostly in one place now.


Uh, MOSTLY??? If you have any I missed please let me know.


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 15, 2019)

This is an incredible resource! Should be in WB reference tab. Thanks for all of your work to get this info together! Chuck


----------



## phinds (Feb 15, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> This is an incredible resource! Should be in WB reference tab. Thanks for all of your work to get this info together! Chuck


It IS in the WB reference tab. "it's in our Wood ID Resources page"

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 16, 2019)

That is a lot of hard work, commitment and dedication........more power to you Paul

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 16, 2019)

phinds said:


> Uh, MOSTLY??? If you have any I missed please let me know.


Olynea tesota, and velvet misquite are a couple I looked for and didn't see.....


----------



## phinds (Feb 16, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Olynea tesota, and velvet misquite are a couple I looked for and didn't see.....


Thanks for looking.

Olneya tesota, when spelled correctly () is there, although it clearly came from the one list that I used that has ridiculous (even if correct) common names. I fixed a couple hundred of those but clearly I'm not done yet. "tesota" instead of "desert ironwood" is just moronic. It was a difficult list to work from.

Prosopis glandulosa = "Velvet mesquite" == "honey mesquite" which IS there. Using more than one common name per species just got too cumbersome so you'll have that problem occasionally. Check out my wood name database http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/wood_name_database/

EDIT: Hm ... I see that the other (MORE CORRECT) "velvet mesquite", Prosopis velutina, is NOT there, so I've added it as an unknown. Good catch. 

Also, I've corrected Olneya tesota to be desert ironwood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 16, 2019)

A note about the issue Barry exposed. My "base" list was one from a guy named Johnny W. Morlan. It has disappeared from the Internet but I did find an archived version. I used this list as my base because it was by far the most complete even though it included a lot of extremely obscure exotics but did not include most of the common woods from North America. Still, it was, as I said, the most complete.

What I didn't realized until later was that he used a great many absurd common names. These were not "wrong" in that they are in fact valid common names for the species for which he used them, BUT ... I find it hard to believe that there is anywhere in the world where the names he used are actually USED (LATER: well, OK, maybe South America). Also, his list was maddening because he would have the same species twice, in two different places but with different common names, BOTH of which were other than what is used in the USA.

A fair amount of the dozens of hours I spend in this compilation was going back and finding USA-usage common names for a lot of the species. Clearly I've missed some. Please let me know if you find any more such.


----------



## phinds (Feb 16, 2019)

Bill_LFW said:


> Paul, great list but isn't chikta viga and paela burl the same tree? you have chikta viga @ 1250 and paela @2250


Yes, good catch. Chakte viga is a name that is used for paela burl but there should not be any burls in the list since burls can be all over the map in Janka because of the fact that their grain is so variable. I've removed Chakte viga from the list. Thanks.


----------



## Patrude (Feb 16, 2019)

All I can say is hats off to you and for your due diligence. This is a tremendous asset for those of us here in the woodworking community . Certainly a compilation of this magnitude will by it's own nature be subject to omissions, duplications , and conflicting trade name differences. I agree that having this resource remain in its own easily accessible home is best. It probably should remain a work in progress under Paul's approval. But whatever follows let me say sincere thanks to you paul

Reactions: Like 1


----------

